# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εικόνας & Ήχου >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] prv 12mb800 ,4v woofer πωλουνται.

## d.antonis

Οτι λεει ο τιτλος ,δουλευαν ως midbass σε diy ηχεια-δορυφορους ,πολλες  φορες με subwoofer. Ποτέ ζορισμενα ,χωρις επισκευες. ειναι πιστο  αντιγραφο woofer της RCF ,400 watt RMS ,800 MAXIMUM. Ευαισθησια 98 db.  100 ευρω εκαστο ,προτιμω να φυγουν ολα μαζι. Η τιμη ειναι τελικη  ,μεταφορικα πληρωνει ο αγοραστης. Τα εφερνε στην Ελλαδα η omikron  electronics ,και ο μονος λογος που τα δινω ειναι το οτι ο εισαγωγεας  επαψε να τα εισαγει κι  εγω ηθελα οπωσδηποτε αλλα δυο να τα κανω 6αδα.  Πηγα σε αλλα woofer αναγκαστικα και τωρα αυτα καθονται . Ευχαριστω  προκαταβολικα. (694536210 :Cool: .

----------

